# Motorola V555



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2010)

Alguno sabe como entrar al menu de ingenieria de un motorola V555 / V600 y QA1?


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 9, 2010)

en el v555 y el v600 que son plataforma p2k debes activar en la seem 0032_0001 y agregarlo en el archivo mma_ucp... y despues debes reiniciar el cell para que ya te aparezca en el menu...

esto lo puedes hacer con el programa p2k menu editor v2.3 o mejor...

para el QA1 no tengo info...

saludos..


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 9, 2010)

Haa no es por teclado? lei que otros se puede por teclado pausa, pausa, pausa 113 etc.. era solo para investigar los datos que tira de la celda y las mediciones que se pueden hacer... tengo que hacerme de un cable entonces.. por bluetooth no se puede, no?


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 9, 2010)

lo mas seguro es que NO se pueda por bluetooth...

tendrias que buscar una version reciente del p2ktools VS para ver si ese programa te permite acceso por bluetooth, ya que la mayoria de los programas p2k no podia usar el bluetooth para conectarse con el cell...

hay una posibilidad de que lo puedas hacer desde el teclado del cell, ya que desde el teclado del cell puedes hacer cambios a la seem 0032_0001 usando el menu opcode, pero necesitarias tener la suerte de que en el archivo mma_ucp este agregado si o si el menu de ingenieria, cosa poco probable porque normalmente no viene incluido...

acabo de recordar que puede haber otra forma para ver los datos que te tira la celda:

menu 0 0 * * T E S T M O D E * para activar el menu de datos de celda, luego menu left_soft_key para ver los datos de la celda y tambien para dejar de verlos...
menu 0 0 * * T E S T O F F * para desactivar el menu de datos de celda...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Cuando escribes testmode se refiere a los numeros equivalentes? menu que es? empiezo a marcar? los * son pausa?


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 10, 2010)

menu se refiere a la tecla para entrar al menu...

testmode se refiere a teclear los numeros equivalentes para cada letra...

los * se refieren a presionar la tecla que tiene el asterisco (*)...

saludos...

encontre que el karma qa1 es p2k05, un sistema mejorado del p2k...

para hacerle algunas modificaciones debes usar el programa p2k commander 6.0 y asegurarte de seleccionarle que el cell es p2k05...

puedes tambien usar el motomidman para instalarle aplicaciones java, o cuando menos para quitarle el candado a las aplicaciones java que ya trae instaladas el cell y poder borrarlas... pero debes hacer una modificacion en el motomidman.ini, necesitas agregar R27233 a la linea #7...

busca mas informacion en howardforums.com, modmymoto.com o motoextreme

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 10, 2010)

Elmo2, no  me anda. Gracias por los links los vere mañana y te cuento.


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 10, 2010)

no te funciono... 

es que tambien debe estar activado el usar ese codigo para poder activarlo...

prueba si puedes entrar al menu opcode:

menu 0 4 8 2 6 3 *

lo debes teclear en el cell desde la pantalla principal y no titubear al teclearlo...
si lo tienes activado y lo tecleaste de una, te va a aparecer una pantalla que dice:

opcode
___________

me avisas si logras entrar y te doy los datos que le debes teclear en este menu...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Me cambio el estilo de timbre. Ocurre que no tengo explicitamente un boton que diga menu, si es el central, cuando tipeas no sale en ningun lado. Aparece el menu de opciones. Si lo haces como para llamar a un telefono el ok intenta marcar..


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 11, 2010)

no tienes boton que diga menu ?

que tu cell no es como este:





el boton de menu es el de las tres rayitas horizontales, el de enmedio arriba de las flechas de navegacion...

a menos que no lo estes probando en el v555 o v600...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Es gris claro y obscuro. Supuse que era esa tecla no tiene indicacion. Si presiono esa aparece el menu de opciones, si marco los numeros no hace nada.. lo he hecho igualmente. Si lo hago en el area donde veo que esta escribiendo lo que marco, obviamente se quiere llamar y da error el operador..


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 11, 2010)

aclarado lo de la tecla del menu y que si estas usando el v555 ya podemos continuar... 

debes presionar los botones en secuencia y no detenerte hasta que hayas terminado la secuencia, es como entrar a un menu secreto...

pero si aun asi no puedes tener acceso al menu opcode o al field test, entonces no te queda otra que conseguir el cable de datos y activar el menu de ingenieria desde la pc...

sobre el qa1 no he encontrado casi nada de informacion salvo los foros que te recomende antes, alli podras preguntar con confianza ya que pude ver que hay algunos argentinos en modmymoto y en motoextreme, asi te podran contestar de sus experiencias con el qa1 y con los operadores de telefonia celular en argentina...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Gracias elmo2, lo probare. No es nada importante, solamente para investigacion. Esto de los celulares es todo un area muy especifica...

*Edito*, me salio siga participando...


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 11, 2010)

que bien que lograste entrar al menu opcode !

alli donde dice opcode vas a teclear un numero y presionar aceptar:

Opcode:     47  aceptar
Field 1:    50  aceptar
Field 2:     1  aceptar
Field 3:    43 aceptar
Field 4:     1  aceptar
Field 5 (D): 159 aceptar

Al aceptar el ultimo numero tiene que decir:

Result F1:0    (si al terminar nos sale esto es que salio todo bien)

Result ERROR 5   (si nos sale esto es que esta mal algun numero)

alli presionas aceptar o atras (depende del paquete de idioma que tenga tu cell)
y regresas a donde dice Opcode:

con esto activamos el atajo para activar el field test (el de menu 0 0 * * etc)

para activar el menu de ingenieria en el menu de herramientas debes de teclear en opcode:

Opcode:     47  aceptar
Field 1.:   50  aceptar
Field 2:     1  aceptar
Field 3:    68  aceptar
Field 4:     1  aceptar
Field 5 (D): 247  aceptar

alli presionas atras para salir y reinicias el cell (lo apagas y lo enciendes)...

debes reiniciar el cell para que te tome los cambios que hagas...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

No no, siga participando!.. 
Vos estas mas ansioso que yo jaja.. nada de nada probare mas rapido como pueda, tan critico es el tiempo de ingreso de los digitos? Y si llega a salir, se como seguir.. ahora me da ganas de armar un cable.. tengo un manos libres que no uso, puedo usar la ficha de ahi y tengo un macho usb para la otra punta..


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 11, 2010)

la pulsacion de la teclas debe ser rapida y uniforme, no super veloz, pero no es un password que puedas regresar a corregir o detenerte a ver que tecla sigue...

no tengo ninguno de los tres cells que mencionaste, tengo un c650 que tambien es p2k y en el que funcionan los mismos cambios y atajos, pero que tiene un conector mini usb para la conexion de datos, asi que no te sabria decir si el cable del manos libres te sirve para hacer un cable de datos...

lei tu otro tema sobre el karma qa1 y entiendo que te interesa mas la informacion sobre el qa1 y que lo del v555 solo es para tomar algunos datos y comparar la señal de la celula para analizar el comportamiento del agps del qa1, pero con el que te puedo ayudar mas es con el v555...

cualquier cosa comenta...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Por ejemplo una tecla/segundo esta bien? Este tiene bluetooth, no le veo pto usb, crei que estaba en el peine de abajo.. el QA1 no lo uso por eso, solo para sacar fotos.. si me interesa saber si es algo de configuracion que tenga arreglo. Una vez que te registras en la celda, te posiciona en un tiempo considerado.

He hecho pruebas con un amigo que tiene un blackberry con gps verdadero, los dos en una posicion desconocida con los telefonos apagados, prendemos a la vez.. y el BB en 10 segundos te posiciona y el QA1 queda eternamente buscando señal GPS... y te hablo en una ciudad.. como Neuquen.. Siempre tuve motorola desde mi primer celular.. pero esta vez me decepciono..

*Edito*: Probe a distintas velocidades y nada..


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 12, 2010)

aca encontre como hacer el cable de datos:

http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-A-N/motorola_v60_pinout.shtml

espero que te sirva...

que mal lo del gps del karma qa1, si el cell no fuera p2k05 pensaria que se lo fabricaron a motorola como el c155 o el w230...

saludos...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 12, 2010)

Viste, yo lo habia visto en algun lado.. lo preparo y te cuento.. 

Y el QA1 en bs as hace lo mismo, no es cosa del interior..


----------

